# Jail port install read only filesystem



## gpatrick (Nov 2, 2009)

Installing bind96 in a jail and everything was working until it attempted to make a directory /usr/include/isc which failed and said it's a read-only filesystem.  

The permissions on /usr/include is a link to /basejail/usr/include and are 755.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2009)

/basejail/usr/include is a link outside of the jail. You cannot create a link inside the jail to somewhere outside it.


----------



## policezone (Jul 31, 2013)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> Installing bind96 in a jail and everything was working until it attempted to make a directory /usr/include/isc which failed and said it's a read-only filesystem.
> 
> The permissions on /usr/include is a link to /basejail/usr/include and are 755.
> 
> Thanks.


How version in FreeBSD used?


----------



## policezone (Jul 31, 2013)

For FreeBSD 9.1 look this link for help http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=228603#post228603


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2013)

@policezone please note that you are responding to a three year old thread.


----------



## policezone (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry about that @SirDice I have not seen that old, I just wanted to help with whatever moga.Shte Pick up your item in the future. (Mod: that just doesn't make any sense, I have no idea what's meant here)

regards


----------

